# Halloween issues of all mags



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Has anyone else noticed that not only Martha Stewart's mag. but all of the magazines have nothing! Cool Halloween cover and you open them up and it is 2 pages of how to carve a pumpkin. last year I found alot of great ideas and this year they are all chincy, and nothing good.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

It is a shame that some of these magazines seem to beat the death the same subject with old pictures. Apparently, they haven't been visiting the prop making link of the HauntForum. They could definitely pick up a few tips from our members!!!!!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Your Right Da Weiner! maybe I"ll send out some check out this site emails to them haha


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Maybe a HauntForum magazine?
We could fill that baby with tons of props and ideas!!!!
Then make a ton of money for doin' what we luv!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Haunt Magazine

Good idea.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

And if I could get those skelletons at wholesale (buckies, not bluckies) I would sell them out of my garage at a price everyone could afford so we all could have plenty of skellies in the graveyard!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

The two leading haunt mags are Haunted Attraction and Haunt World, and if you ask me they're not very impressive in terms of content. I bet ours would be 20 times more informative.

And of course, a full page ad for the Lagrousomeville Skellies-'R-Us!!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I think it would be a fantastic idea, really. Just need to find funding/sponsors for it.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

And decide who would be editor. I think our Illustrious Potentate Z-F has a rather full plate as it is.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Maybe find out who here has that kind of experience?
We could do feature articles for every aspect of the props and feature some of the great props/haunts we have seen here.


----------



## Paranormal Media (Sep 20, 2007)

I love this idea!! It would be costly to produce, but a unique idea ad much better then any magazine I have ever read on the subject!!
Lets do it!!
Printing costs are very high, but haunt forum can make an online magazine with just webspace, all we need are the how to's from all you creative people and and store them in a link.
Sounds great!! You should do it!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Yeah, an online magazine would be a good starting point. Then once it's evolved, hopefully we'll hit the stands!


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

ABSOLUTELY!!!! I'm always looking for mags - other than Haunt World - I want one that gives the budget-conscious home haunter great how-to's with pics, a shoppping guide for finding the best priced items like skellies, ideas and pics of what other home haunters have done, tips on lighting/sound/etc. Stuff that would actually benefit those of us who are spacially-impared and money-challenged. 

I've got experience in the print industry as a graphic designer and I know there are others here on this forum as well...I'd be most happy to offer up my services when the time comes to go to print.

So how about finding sponsors and selling ad space for $? Not to mention, there's money to be made in charging for a subscription also.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Count me in! I'm also happy to offer up my services. 
I know that this forum is full of ideas, suppliers, where to get things, etc., but maybe something like a Hauntfourm newsletter, but more of a holiday magazine type setup. The best of the props, latests gadgets, things along that line???
Just brainstorming here.....
Lets throw out some ideas and see where this goes.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Before this gets going too far....I'll throw out some things to consider.
Why do we need something in print or on yet another website to administrate when it already exists here? We have how-tos, group buys and tips already.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Oooh...a newsletter...Great idea Lagrousome!!! That could be fairly inexpensive - even to print and mail. It could be like a 4 page layout...that would be sweet!!!!!! And still have room for paid to sponsors to have ads in it.

It could be as simple as designing a layout then just changing up the info each month (or however frequently it could be done).


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Hauntiholik, it wouldn't be a clone site of this, it would simply be a magazine featuring some of the stuff people create. Pretty much a showcase magazine highlighting certain things. Perhaps it could be themed each year.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

JohnnyL said:


> Hauntiholik, it wouldn't be a clone site of this, it would simply be a magazine featuring some of the stuff people create. Pretty much a showcase magazine highlighting certain things. Perhaps it could be themed each year.


Are you wanting to associate this magazine with HauntForum?

We already have a newsletter here by the way.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

No idea, not unless Zombie-F would agree to it. Otherwise, we can run it seperatly.

It wouldn't be anything like Monster-List or Haunt Project's, it would have a team or editors/writers to simply discuss some basic techniques, showcase some projects from people they have seen, or done them self, etc.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

I didn't know there was a newsletter......where do I access that?

I think some of the ideas here are great. Definately nothing without proper ok from those above.....but just some way to help share and spread our love for our passions. 
This forum is an absolute endless supply of ideas, how tos, etc., but maybe a way to put together some of those ideas into a "best of the" type thing. Or what is really popular that season. Could be a way to combine the two into one. A newsletter put out (outside the forum) to others would spark their interest and get them here. Which I am sure would benefit HF all the more.
I would like to take a peak at the newsletter and see what that is like.
Definately not wanting to step on toes or anything. I would never want to do anything to rattle the chains of our head-master. (& I say that sincerely and not snotty) I absolutely love it here and would be heart-broken to be kicked off or banned!!!!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Have ya'll seen the Halloween Issue of MAKE magazine? Not too shabby!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Site was a bit difficult to surf around in......but thanks for the link!


----------

